# Cleaning Cal Aqua Nano Lily Pipes?



## Tom (13 Sep 2008)

I've just tried cleaning my set, but even 50% bleach solution hasn't cleared the algae. I can't find a flexible/small enough pipe cleaner either. Also, one end of the intake is more or less sealed. Might be trying Milton Fluid next...

Anyone else got a set the know how to clean well?

Tom


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Sep 2008)

There is an eheim brush that is on a flexible nylon cord which you can pull through.

With regard the sealed end, I use 100% bleach solution and then leave the sealed end sitting in it for half an hour, then rinse thoroughly and sit it in some dechlor for half an hour.  Another rinse and then into the tank.

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Sep 2008)

hydrogen peroxide dude will rid anything of anything!    THE green machine sell it.

works a treat on my kit. like supercoley1 mention a nylon brush will help.


----------



## Garuf (13 Sep 2008)

I had that set and I used the marina brush without issue to clean them. Bleach I found didn't clear algae anywhere near as well as vinegar did. Well worth a try.


----------



## The Green Machine (14 Sep 2008)

Saintly is right peeps H2O2 or Hydrogen Peroxide will clean as clean as driven snow and any residue simply turns to harmless oxygen after a short spell in water.
Compared to H2O2 everything else is just bleach.
We will add it to our website this week and it is Â£12.00 per litre which, as it is used diluted, lasts a long time.


----------



## Voo (16 Sep 2008)

Just wondering, what do you use as an inlet / outlet whilst cleaning them?
i'm assuming you need to leave them to soak in the bleach / H2O2.

If i fitted the reqular plastic inlet/outlet it would loosen the pipe that fits over them.


----------



## The Green Machine (16 Sep 2008)

That is where having some spare kit comes in handy, a pain we know, but extremely usefull.


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Sep 2008)

I have the same set as you and the Marina brushes work a treat with just water. With the large set with the "bubble" on the inlet, the eheim cleaner that was suggested doesn't work, i bought it thinking that it would work a treat but nope! What i di is clean it normally with water and the Marina brushes, then soak the "bubble" in a cup of 100% bleach. Always works well for me anyway. (i do it about twice a month)


----------

